# H. membranacea final molt



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm sure this has been asked before but my giant asian mantis has been preparing for her final molt for seven days now. I think it was because the temperature in my room was 20°C and not 24°C. I have it set to 23°C and the windows are open. Is this normal or human error.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 15, 2018)

Cochise my H. membranacea female took a long time too to prepare for her last molt .(longer than a week) My living room is always on 21,5°C. I think they need time because a lot is changing in their little bodies to get ready for adulthood. Keep misting her home for humidity and she can drink. Be patient. (hard to be when it takes long time, but try)

I hope she will have a good molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good luck with the molt! Keep her at a good temperature, and give her lots to drink.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 15, 2018)

First time pet mantis, for her to drink while she's upside down and can't move much. What's the best method to give her water.

Update: used a spoon with pure spring water and now she's fine.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 15, 2018)

A spoon works fine when it was hot a few weeks ago, I let my mantis drink via spoon too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

I just use a spray bottle and mist her and the cage. You could also get water on your hands and let it drip onto the sides of the cage.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 15, 2018)

cochise didn't like to be misted ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> cochise didn't like to be misted ?


Then don't mist her directly, but mist around her.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah, that is what i do now, and if it is hot, I will take her with me. She can drink from a tea spoon.

@MatthewcmcginnI am wondering did your female molt already?


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 16, 2018)

No, not yet. I hope she's okay this is the morning of the 9th day. 

Her top two wing buds are getting dark green now though.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't remember how many days it took mine to molt, but I know the feeling you have now. I was worried too. It was longer than a week too. Keep her hydrated. she know the time to be ready to start.


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 16, 2018)

I thank you and mantisgirl13 for helping me. The Internet is full of misinformation.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

i can only tell my experience I had with Cochise (my first mantis to reach adulthood) for me it was new too. I hope she will molt very soon, and turn in a beautiful mantis with nice wings.

The molting of my mantis I missed, but pumping up the wings  part I have seen. Nature is beautiful.


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 16, 2018)

It really is, this is a picture of her before she started getting ready to molt.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

she is beautiful?


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 16, 2018)

Her name is Kama. Right now her abdomen is swollen, arched towards the ground, and is ghost white.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

can you show a picture?


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Synapze (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow... she looks like she could molt any minute.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

Yup, like @Synapzesaid. If she is going to hang on her legs she starts.

Go kama, you can do it!


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 17, 2018)

Kama finally molted! What can I do to help make sure her wings inflate


----------



## Synapze (Jun 17, 2018)

Yea! It must feel a little like Xmas. ?

As much as I would want to witness the inflation I would try to give her some privacy. Hopefully someone will give a second opinion.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 17, 2018)

Let her just inflate her wings. I watched mine doing it whitout disturbing her. I could open the doors of her home.

 Leave her alone at least for a day to harden her skin and fold her wings. If I remebering it right Cochise was ready to eat after 2 days. But dont know how it will go with Kama. I can imagine you are relieved now, the molting is done. I was?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 17, 2018)

I am so glad she molted ok! Just let her do her own thing to inflate her wings. Kama is a pretty name!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you all so much for helping me, I really appreciate it.

I got the name Kama from the Japanese word for mantis, kamakiri.


----------



## cwebster (Jun 17, 2018)

Glad to hear lovely Kama molted successfully.


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jun 18, 2018)

Update


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 19, 2018)

Kama look beautiful with her nice wings?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow! She is one pretty girl!

- MantisGirl13


----------

